# Reproduction Whitetail Skull Mount



## MossyMO

I have a reproduction whitetail skull I ordered from Van *****. I hope to start on mounting the antlers to it very shortly. I have done quite a few euro's but never a reproduction. Reason I am doing this my oldest son shot this buck 3 years ago in the head (Oops !!!). The skull shattered and he was crushed (he wanted a euro skull mount and this was a fairly descent buck). I just told him, "Great shot, no meat loss on this one". I saved the antlers cutting them off at the base of the skull; or what was left of it.
I am hoping to surprise him with the euro for his birthday. If anyone has done this type of reproduction I would appreciate any tips, hints or tricks you can tell me.
Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## djleye

So I am not the only one??!!


----------



## MossyMO

djleye
It's for my son, you make it sound like I a Euro Cheater !!!
I will show you the reproduction tonight if you have time to pick yours up?


----------



## rednek

im by no means an expert, but couldnt you drill inside the horn and put a small sqrew and fit it that way......... :huh:


----------



## blhunter3

Duct tape.


----------



## MossyMO

Well, here is the replica I came up with for my oldest son; his birthday is tomorrow.









I was not happy with how "super" white the replica was, so I painted the replica light ivory white with acrylic paint, much more realistic.


----------



## goosehunternd

that looks good, I might have to order one, tried to do a euro once, wasnt really my cup of tea


----------



## Hamm

Very nice! I'm sure your son will be really pleased with it.


----------



## jonesy12

That looks really good!


----------

